# Top Cảm biến áp suất lốp mới nhất 2021 dành cho Toyota



## Bachviettech (22/7/21)

*Bạn sử dụng chiếc xe mang thương hiệu Toyota. Bạn muốn tìm một sản phẩm vừa bảo vệ lốp xe vừa bảo vệ an toàn cho bạn trong những chuyến đi xa. Có lẽ, cảm biến áp suất lốp sẽ là một sản phẩm phù hợp nhất dành cho xe bạn. Dưới đây là top cảm biến áp suất lốp mới nhất 2021 dành cho hãng xe Toyota.*

*Cảm biến áp suất lốp là gì ?*
*Cảm biến áp suất lốp *có tên tiếng anh là Tire Pressure Monitoring System, viết tắt là TPMS. Là thiết bị điện tử được thiết kế để kiểm soát áp suất bên trong lốp xe ô tô. Có nhiệm vụ kiểm soát nhiệt độ và áp suất lốp, làm sao luôn giữ ở mức an toàn nhất. Khi nhận thấy lốp có bất kỳ vấn đề gì xảy ra, lập tức sẽ đưa tín hiệu cảnh báo. Khi đó tài xế sẽ biết và có phương án xử lý nhanh nhất.





Lí do cảm biến áp suất lốp được ra đời : Có rất nhiều những vụ tai nạn do lốp xe bị hỏng, gặp trục trặc trong lúc tài xế đang lưu thông trên đường. Để giảm thiểu những tai nạn không mong muốn do áp suất lốp gây ra, nên cảm biến áp suất lốp được ra đời. Như là một thiết bị công nghệ có thể đo một cách chính xác áp suất lốp theo thời gian thực. Đầu tiên, cảm biến áp suất lốp được trang bị trên dòng xe Porsche 959 đời 1986, tiếp đó là các dòng xe hạng sang như BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Honda, Toyota...
*Những lí do nên lắp cảm biến áp suất lốp cho xe toyota*





Toyata là thương hiệu mà hàng triệu người sử dụng. Bởi thiết kế mạnh mẽ, bền bỉ và công nghệ tiện ích. Lắp cảm biến áp suất lốp cho chiếc xe này sẽ giúp bạn và xe có những chuyến đi an toàn, an tâm hơn bao giờ hết. Dưới đây, là những lí do bạn nên lắp ngay một chiếc cảm biến cho xe của mình.
- Đảm bảo chỉ số áp suất và nhiệt độ của các lốp xe chính xác với mức sai số thấp nhất.
- Tiết kiệm nhiên liệu tiêu hao 1-3%.
- Cảm biến áp suất lốp tích hợp nhiều tính năng hiện đại để tăng tiện ích và độ an toàn cao.
- Tiết kiệm chi phí sửa chữa định kỳ, tăng tuổi thọ cho lốp xe của bạn.
- Giảm thiểu tai nạn, sự cố không đáng xảy ra. 
- Có thể kết nối với các thiết bị nối thất khác như màn hình DVD để dễ dàng quan sát hơn.
- Cảm biến áp suất lốp có thể kết nối với smartphone để theo dõi các bánh xe từ xa.
- Có đầy đủ chế độ bảo hành và sửa chữa miễn phí từ hãng sản xuất.
*Top sản phẩm cảm biến áp suất lốp dành cho xe Toyota*
*1.  Cảm Biến Áp Suất Lốp Icar C394 Đặt Lỗ Chờ Hãng Xe Toyota.*




Dòng xe Toyota thiết kế có giàn công tắc chờ trên xe để có thể thêm bất kì tính năng nào bạn muốn, trong đó có bộ cảm biến áp suất lốp C394 tích hợp lỗ chờ. Đây là bộ sản phẩm giá thành phải chăng, tính năng siêu thông minh giúp người dùng kiểm soát tốt lốp xe.
- Cảnh báo xe thủng lốp khi áp suất và nhiệt độ lốp xe.
- Khi lốp xe thiếu hơi sẽ được cảnh báo để khắc phục sớm nhất.
- Cảnh báo áp suất lốp quá cao.
- Cảnh báo nhiệt độ lốp quá nóng.





- Có bảo hành 2 năm tại đại lý
- Pin sử dụng tới 5 năm
- Có màn hình gắn lỗ chờ gọn gàng
=> Xem thêm chi tiết tại đây :* Cảm Biến Áp Suất Lốp Icar C394
2. Cảm Biến Áp Suất Lốp Nút Chờ CareUD FX 926NF+ Gắn Các Loại Hãng Xe.*
Là thiết bị cảm biến áp suất thông minh, có thiết kế gọn gàng, thẩm mĩ. Có một điều đặc biệt ở cảm biến áp suất lốp này là có thể gắn nhiều hãng xe như : Toyota, Mitsubishi, Honda, Kia ,....Hiếm có loại cảm biến áp suất nào có thể gắn được nhiều hãng xe như vậy. Bởi thế, chiếc cảm biến này đã được nhiều người tiêu dùng lựa chọn.




- Màn hình hiển thị một cách sắc nét, nó phát ra âm thanh và hình ảnh đồng thời cùng một lúc.
- Cảnh báo khi áp suất hay nhiệt độ lốp ở mức quá thấp hoặc quá cao so với mức áp suất tiêu chuẩn. Vị trí cảnh báo được xuất hiện trên màn hình chính là vị trí lốp đang gặp vấn đề bất thường.
- Bạn có thể thay thế đơn vị áp suất lốp từ PSI sang BAR một cách dễ dàng.
- Pin của bộ cảm biến áp suất lốp này được trang bị chế độ ngủ, với tuổi thọ của mỗi van khá dài khoảng 5 năm. 
-  Không cần tháo van cảm biến mà bạn vẫn có thể đảo vị trí hiển thị trên màn hình.
- Được đánh giá là sản phẩm cảm biến có độ chính xác cao nhất, đúng nhất.
- Bảo hành trọn gói 3 năm, tuổi thọ pin lên đến 5 năm và có thể thay pin dễ dàng.
=> xem chi tiết tại đây *: Cảm Biến Áp Suất Lốp Nút Chờ CareUD FX 926NF+ 
Địa chỉ cung cấp cảm biến áp suất lốp cho xe toyota chính hãng*
_*Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ & Dịch vụ toàn cầu Việt Tech*_ là đơn vị phân phối và cung cấp thiết bị cảm biến áp suất lốp chính hãng, uy tín, chất lượng. Đến với Việt Tech, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm nhiều loại cảm biến áp suất với nhiều giá thành khác nhau.
Với nhiều loại sản phẩm, Việt Tech với sứ mệnh mang đến người tiêu dùng những thiết bị tốt nhất, ưu vượt nhất và đảm bảo hài lòng người mua
Đội ngũ nhân viên kĩ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp sẽ tư vấn khách hàng sản phẩm chất lượng, phù hợp nhất. Tất cả nhu cầu của khách hàng sẽ được giải quyết trong thời gian nhanh nhất.
*Bạn còn chần chừ gì mà không liên hệ ngay với Việt Tech để được tư vấn miễn phí !
CỞ SỞ KHO PHÂN PHỐI SẢN PHẨM TẠI VIETTECH NHƯ SAU.*

*VP Hà Nội:* Số 9, Ngõ 92, Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội – *Hotline: 0902 247 699 - 0963 159 698*
*VP HCM: *Số 22C, Ngô Đức Kế, Phường 12, Bình Thạnh, TP HCM – *Hotline: 0902 247 699 - 0963 159 698*
*Website:* viettechauto.vn
*Email:* viettechgps@gmail.com


----------

